# Fische weg.



## ralph_hh (14. Sep. 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Mein kleiner naturnaher, technikloser Teich hat rund 6000 l, ist im Frühjahr 2019 angelegt und hat nun im Frühjahr 2020 Fische bekommen. __ Moderlieschen, 20 Stück. Die waren allesamt eine lange Zeit sehr fidel, sind zusehends größer geworden, haben reichlich gestengelt. Nachwuchs habe ich allerdings trotzdem nie gesehen. 

Nun sind sie aber den Sommer über schlicht verschwunden. Ich kann gelegentlich noch einen oder zwei entdecken. Wo sind die hin? 

Ich habe hier im Garten viele Vögel, Amseln, Meisen, Dompfaffen, Rotkehlchen, aber einen Eisvogel oder gar einen __ Reiher gibt es hier nicht. Die Drosseln baden zwar im Teich, aber dass die flink genug sind, einen lebenden Fisch zu ergattern, der zufällig vorbeischwimmt, glaube ich nicht. Eine Krähe hat hier auch mal gebadet. Katzen hat's hier in der Nachbarschaft, die hab ich aber noch nie am Teich gesehen. Ich hab gelegentlich einen recht großen Frosch im Teich, fressen die Fische? Ich hab auch nie einen Fisch kieloben treiben sehen, dass die schlicht eingegangen sind würde ich daher mal ausschließen.


----------



## Sir Vival (14. Sep. 2020)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass ein __ Teichfrosch die __ Moderlieschen nicht verschmäht wenn er sie denn erwischen sollte. Drastisch dezimieren kann ein Frosch die Moderlieschen aber nicht, denke ich. All die anderen genannten Verdächtigen würde ich mal "freisprechen".
Ringelnattern wären da allerdings schon ein anderes Kaliber, die nehmen diese kleinen Fischchen sehr gerne an.
Konntest du Ringelnattern an deinem Teich schon beobachten??

LG
Michael


----------



## ralph_hh (15. Sep. 2020)

Nein, die habe ich hier und in der weiteren Umgebung noch nie gesehen. Dazu ist das zu sehr Wohngegend für die scheuen __ Nattern.


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2020)

Ralph,
besorg Dir doch mal eine Wildtierkamera, und häng die im Garten auf. Du wirst Dich wundern, was sich da alles nachts so rumtreibt. 
Die kosten so zwischen 50.- bis 100 .- Euronen.


----------



## Biko (17. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Ralph,
also dass ein Frosch einen ganzen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen frisst, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, auch wenn er sicherlich von Zeit zu Zeit mal eins erwischt. Nachdem du Eisvogel, __ Reiher und Katzen ausschließt, bleiben da noch Libellenlarven und __ Gelbrandkäfer, die schon mal kleine Fische fressen und - wie ich selbst beobachtet habe - als Jäger recht flink sind. Auch die von Michael angesprochene __ Ringelnatter wäre ein möglicher Kandidat.
Ansonsten tippe ich einfach auf schlechte Wasserwerte (egal ob Chemie oder Temperatur), die den Fischleins nicht behagt haben ... obwohl Moderlieschen sehr hart im Nehmen sind! Hat du dein Wasser mal getestet?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## siegbert (22. Sep. 2020)

Bei __ Moderlieschen kommen schon einige Täter in Betracht. Für Katzen sind sie allerdings schon fast zu klein und für __ Molche zu groß. Vielleicht irgendein vorbeiziehender Vogel oder sie haben sich nur versteckt


----------



## Marion412 (22. Sep. 2020)

Ich habe mich auch gewundert , warum mein Schwarm Regenbogenelritzen kleiner geworden ist , bis ich gestern einen Eisvogel beobachten konnte, der sich im Sturzflug 2x einen Snack holte.
Den ganzen Sommer habe ich sie gehegt und gepflegt  ich hoffe er lässt mir ein paar die nächstes Jahr für Nachwuchs sorgen können.


----------



## Ida17 (22. Sep. 2020)

Hey Marion, 
das ist natürlich traurig, andererseits kannst Du Dich über den hübschen Besuch freuen  
Als "Ablenkung" könntest Du neben den Elritzen z. B. __ Moderlieschen einsetzen oder auch Goldelritzen.
Mit etwas Glück vermehren die sich ganz prächtig und der Eisvogel lässt dafür die bunten Gesellen in Ruhe


----------



## Marion412 (22. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hey Marion,
> das ist natürlich traurig, andererseits kannst Du Dich über den hübschen Besuch freuen
> Als "Ablenkung" könntest Du neben den Elritzen z. B. __ Moderlieschen einsetzen oder auch Goldelritzen.
> Mit etwas Glück vermehren die sich ganz prächtig und der Eisvogel lässt dafür die bunten Gesellen in Ruhe


Darüber hatte ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht . Dachte an Moderlieschen die sollen sich ja prächtig vermehren , dann hätte er ja genug Nahrung . 
Bei Goldelritzen weiss ich nicht , würden diese sich mit den Regenbogenelritzen vermischen bei der Paarung oder bleiben die bei ihrer Art , möchte nämlich keine Mischlinge produzieren. 
Ich warte aber auf jedenfall das Frühjahr ab, denke es macht keinen Sinn ,jetzt für teuer Geld erwachsene Tiere zu kaufen, die dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich keinen Nachwuchs mehr bringen und im Winter nur Futter für den Eisvogel sind.


----------



## Ida17 (22. Sep. 2020)

Puh, da bin ich jetzt überfragt ob sich beide Arten paaren können oder nicht. 
Ich denke aber die Frage wurde hier schon einmal gestellt, einfach mal kurz nachforschen 
Ansonsten steig einfach auf __ Moderlieschen um, die vermehren sich echt gut


----------



## Plätscher (22. Sep. 2020)

Da kreutzt sich nix. Es sind verschiedene Arten.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Sep. 2020)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Da kreutzt sich nix. Es sind verschiedene Arten.


Danke . Dann könnte ich auch Goldelritzen nehmen.


----------



## ralph_hh (23. Sep. 2020)

So, es ist kälter, die Algen werden weniger und erlauben einen Blick in die Tiefe.. Offenbar habe ich doch noch Fische, es ist nicht einfach sie zu zählen, ich würde mal sage, die Hälfte ist noch da. Das heißt 10 Stück von ehemals 20 und kein Nachwuchs.

Wieviele __ Moderlieschen ernährt so ein Naturteich von 6 Kubikmetern?


----------



## feengarten (24. Sep. 2020)

Da wird bestimmt noch Nachwuchs sein ich hatte  im Juni 15 __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt jetzt sind es bestimmt 60 noch sehr klein, aber wenn die Sonne auf den Teich scheint sind sie alle an der Oberfläche zu sehen sonst auch nicht so oft. 
Lg Andrea


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2020)

Hi Ralph,

da die __ Moderlieschen, wie Du schriebst, fleisig "gestengelt" haben werden sie wohl nach und nach den Sommer über verstorben sein. Es sind halt sehr kurzlebige Fische die auch wenn sie vollkommen enthaltsam leben würden kaum 2 Jahre+ alt werden. 
Meist findet man ja viel Nachwuchs im Teich vor sodas es einem nicht auffällt das die Elterntiere im Herbst zum größten Teil wegen "Verausgabung beim Kleine machen" nicht mehr vorhanden sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2020)

ralph_hh schrieb:


> ch hab gelegentlich einen recht großen Frosch im Teich, fressen die Fische


Ja, einer machte letztes Jahr immer den Futterring als Jagtplatz aus......wenn die großen Koi kammen machte er aber immer selbst schnell einen abgang.

Ich habe jede menge Goldelrizen. Die sich natürlich nicht mit Regenbogenelritzen kreuzen. Abholung ist möglich. Sonst gehen die nächtes Frühjahr wieder in den Aquarienladen....der verschickt dann auch.


----------



## Marion412 (27. Sep. 2020)

Gerade nachgeschaut  sind leider 366 km von mir aus , einfache Strecke.  Hätte gerne welche genommen  
sollte ich mal zufällig in der Nähe sein , würde ich dich frühzeitig kontaktieren


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Sep. 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> sollte ich mal zufällig in der Nähe sein , würde ich dich frühzeitig kontaktieren


Mach das. Haben andere auch.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32312-plz-goldelritzen-an-abholer-minden-lübbecke.46642/

Sonst suche mal im Biete Bereich. Denke da findest du auch jemand der mal dichter bei dir ist und schon mal welche angeboten hat. Einfach mal anschreiben ob noch welche abzugeben sind.

52159 (PLZ) - Goldelritzen BumbleBee könnte dichter sein mal anschreiben


----------



## Marion412 (28. Sep. 2020)

Ich schau mal im Flohmarktbereich oder setze eine Suchanfrage. 

BumbleBee sind auch 300 km


----------

